# Where can I find a Hyatt ROFR list that is current?



## Caligirlfrtx (Mar 7, 2018)

I see one in the stickie sec. but it's from 2017.


----------



## echino (Mar 7, 2018)

Try searching the county records online where Hyatt is the buyer.


----------



## echino (Mar 7, 2018)

For example, for Piñon Pointe, you can search Coconino county records where the Grantee is "HTS-CHC SEDONA LLC" and the document is "SPECIAL WARRANTY DEED F". The latest is dated Feb.08, 2018, where an annual week 1 unit 132 was ROFRed by Hyatt for $1,250. The price is in the attachment documents called "Affidavit of Property Value".

If you look at Grantees other than "HTS-CHC SEDONA LLC", like regular people names, you will find the transactions which were not ROFRed.

And, you can also find developer sales prices and many other interesting documents as well. All publicly available for free.


----------



## Caligirlfrtx (Mar 7, 2018)

echino said:


> For example, for Piñon Pointe, you can search Coconino county records where the Grantee is "HTS-CHC SEDONA LLC" and the document is "SPECIAL WARRANTY DEED F". The latest is dated Feb.08, 2018, where an annual week 1 unit 132 was ROFRed by Hyatt for $1,250. The price is in the attachment documents called "Affidavit of Property Value".
> 
> If you look at Grantees other than "HTS-CHC SEDONA LLC", like regular people names, you will find the transactions which were not ROFRed.
> 
> And, you can also find developer sales prices and many other interesting documents as well. All publicly available for free.


Thanks


----------



## janetdoe (Apr 13, 2018)

echino said:


> For example, for Piñon Pointe, you can search Coconino county records where the Grantee is "HTS-CHC SEDONA LLC" and the document is "SPECIAL WARRANTY DEED F". The latest is dated Feb.08, 2018, where an annual week 1 unit 132 was ROFRed by Hyatt for $1,250. The price is in the attachment documents called "Affidavit of Property Value".
> 
> If you look at Grantees other than "HTS-CHC SEDONA LLC", like regular people names, you will find the transactions which were not ROFRed.
> 
> And, you can also find developer sales prices and many other interesting documents as well. All publicly available for free.


There's a document dated March 30 for a $10 sale (between two individuals, not ROFR) for Week 20 in Unit 141B 1812.  Hyatt must really not want that week. 

ETA: Also interesting, look for grantor = HTS-CHC SEDONA LLC.  Then you can see developer sales.


----------



## Remy (Apr 16, 2018)

My last 3 deeds were for $10 and "other valuable consideration" which keeps the actual sales price from public view.


----------



## Sapper (Apr 16, 2018)

Remy said:


> My last 3 deeds were for $10 and "other valuable consideration" which keeps the actual sales price from public view.



That's an interesting way of doing it.  I'm curious, how do you get that past ROFR?  Does what Hyatt see show the actual sales price, or are they passing on $10 contracts?


----------



## Remy (Apr 16, 2018)

Sapper said:


> That's an interesting way of doing it.  I'm curious, how do you get that past ROFR?  Does what Hyatt see show the actual sales price, or are they passing on $10 contracts?



I'm not 100% on each process but the sales contract went to Hyatt (and HGVC in other cases) for ROFR, not the deed. The deed comes after they waive ROFR from what I understand, gets filed with the county, and then goes to Hyatt for the transfer to the new owner.


----------



## Remy (Apr 16, 2018)

Here's an example of the deed section on one of mine showing $10. The actual sales price was over $4,000.


----------



## Sapper (Apr 16, 2018)

Remy said:


> I'm not 100% on each process but the sales contract went to Hyatt (and HGVC in other cases) for ROFR, not the deed. The deed comes after they waive ROFR from what I understand, gets filed with the county, and then goes to Hyatt for the transfer to the new owner.



Got it, thank you for the clarification.


----------

